# moto bike



## hstavn (Apr 23, 2011)

can anyone help me find out the year/model of this moto bike.  the serial number is j60066053 any other info on it would be greatly apprieciated


----------



## Lane (Apr 24, 2011)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?10176-Yamaha-Motobike. 

they were made from 74-77. i have a 75. also, check out bmxmuseum.com


----------

